# Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"



## Sloth (20. Juni 2012)

*Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Fünf Experten erklären auf fünf Seiten, was die Zukunft für Europa wohlmöglich parat hält. Es handelt sich um eine Zusammenfassung der Kernaussagen ihres gemeinsamen neuen Buches.
Was sich liest wie ein Untergangsszenario utopischen Ausmaßes, ist eine Prognose renomierter Experten, unter anderem eines Lehrers an der Havard Universität. Sie warnen vor einem Crash, der Unruhen und Bürgerkrieg nach sichen ziehen wird und nehmen kein Blatt vor den Mund.
Fünf Experten reden Klartext: Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash - Fünf Experten reden Klartext - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Ich bitte darum, daß sich Diksussionsteilnehmer zuerst den Onlineartikel durchlesen, bevor sie hier unbedacht posten.


----------



## onslaught (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

............


----------



## The_GTS (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

FUUUUUUUU, das sieht garnicht gut aus. Soviel zur achsotollen Europäischen Union. Kriegen die nix auf die Reihe und dann bleibt alles bei uns Deutschen hängen. -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Imho ist der Artikel nicht ganz falsch, aber extrem einseitig.
Zur Erklärung gucke man sich auch die Gesinnung der Autoren an:
Sie wollen, schon im Titel, die D-Mark zurück, sie sind Juristen (da gäbe es einiges zu bemängeln - aber Recht hat halt nicht immer was mit Realität zu tun), hegen migrantenfeindliche Vorurteile (wobei ich mich frage, wie verpeilt man sein muss, um auf eine 120% HartzIV-Quote zu kommen  ), sind hauptberuflich Paranoiker oder "Goldexperte" (nein, der hat garantiert kein personliches Interesse daran, Focus money Leser zu verunsichern...).

Das Szenario, dass sie dann aufbauen, ist ein etwas zu buntes Sammelsurium von Versatzstücken, die in Kombination nicht mehr zwingend richtig sind:
- Es könnte zum Crash kommen: Klar. Das sagen so ziemlich alle und schon ziemlich lange.
- Die Staaten könnten mit Gelddrucken darauf reagieren: Das ist zu beobachten, Eskalation gedanklich kein großer Schritt (praktisch - siehe unten)
- Der Geldmangel wird zum Zusammenbruch der Sozialsysteme und zu Massenunruhen führen:
Mit "ein Geldmangel" wäre es ein mögliches (extrem-)Szenario - aber von einem Autorenteam, das eben noch die Ultrainflation herbeigeredet hat, ist es einfach nur schwachsinnig bzw. erweckt den Eindruck, dass hier alle nur erdenklichen Panikszenarien zusammen präsentiert werden. Auch wenn sie sich gegenseitig ausschließen... .
Zufällig verraten sie dann gleich noch die "sichere Lösung" (neben der Nationalstaaterei): Gold und Edelsteine.
Die sind garantiert echt praktisch, wenn auf dem gesamten Kontinent die Wirtschaft zusammenbricht und die Barrikaden brennen 


Meine Meinung zum Thema als solches (Teile, die wir in anderen Threads schon hatten, gekürzt):

So, wie es läuft, sollte es nicht weitergehen.
Aber es könnte - und ich bin mittlerweile zuversichtlich, dass es das auch eine ganze Zeit lang wird. Denn das ist die beste Option für diejenigen, die den Verlauf in der Hand haben.



Spoiler



Bis ~Anfang letzten Jahres lief es auf einen Crash hinaus. Alle (ALLE. Staaten, Finanzindustrie, Unternehmen, z.T. Privatleute) saßen in der selbst gebauten Schuldenfalle. Die einen tiefer - die anderen weniger, aber alle darauf angewiesen, dass andere ihnen vertrauen und Geld leihen. Es gab eine Kette von Griechenland über die Iberer, Italien, Frankreich und diverse Banken bis hin zu Deutschland, bei der Stück für Stück der Letzte in der Kette als "inakzeptabel" weggefallen und der Vorletzte verloren gewesen wäre. Und, als wahre self-fulfilling prophecy, würde so eine Aktion, für sich alleine betrachtet, in der Tat die Wirtschafts- und Sozialsysteme kollabieren lassen und damit den Rest der globalen Wirtschaft gleich mit vernichten, so dass es auch für vemeintlich sicherere Staaten keinen wirkungsvollen Schutz gibt.
So ein Szenario würde dann in der Tat Zustände wie im Deutschland der Inflationskrise ermöglichen, oder eine Steigerung dessen, was in Griechenland schon in einigen Nächten lief. (ODER. nicht und.)

Aber:
Seitdem hatten wir mehrere Wahlen mit klarem Linksruck, wir hatten Schuldenschnitte für Griechenland und selbst deutsche Politiker kommen (wie immer als letzte - außer vielleicht dem Klischee-BILD-Leser) von dem Gedanken weg, dass das Problem gelöst ist, wenn die Griechen sich selbst zu tode hungern. Auf einmal liest man in den Nachrichten was von zeitlich gestreckten Auflagen, eine (stark abgeschwächte) Transaktionssteuer erscheint möglich, Eurobonds werden thematisiert und vor allem: Wirtschaftsprogramme auf Staatskosten. Große Mengen Kredite sollen aufgenommen und Geld in die Wirtschaft gepumpt werden. Und die Banken sagen bislang nicht "nein" (eher im Gegenteil).

Ist das sinnvoll?
Eigentlich nicht, es ist eine Eskalation der Bedingungen, auf denen die Krise gewachsen ist. Aber profitiert davon vielleicht jemand? Sicherlich.

De facto geht es imho um die Wiederherstellung der Vorkrisenzeit. Nur wird Geld nicht mehr ausschließlich von Banken und Spekulanten generiert, die vergeben und verkaufen was sie gar nicht besitzen, sondern zu einem etwas größeren Teil von Staaten. (In Form von Krediten, die nie jemand zurückzahlen kann/wird).
Das klingt wie ein Scheckensszenario - aber es ist nicht DAS Schreckensszenario. Es ist unterm Strich ein Zustand, an dem Staaten, Banken, Vermögende, Industrie und Börsen, über ein halbes Jahrhundert lang kontinuierlich profitiert haben (während die Breite Masse die Zeche zahlte, in Form von Inflation, wie sie bei derartiger Geldfreisetzung unvermeidbar ist). Und damit ist dieses Szenario für Staaten, Banken, Vermögende, Industrien und Börsen attraktiv.
Und wer entscheidet über eine mögliche Umsetzung? Rein zufällig Staaten, Banken, Vermögende, Industrien und Börsen ... (mitlere über Investitionen und Lobbyismus)


Die Alternativen dagegen sind zum einen obige Schreckensszenarien
- Unkontrollierte Inflation:
wäre für die Industrie und ggf. Vermögende (wenn es Sachwerte wären) attraktiv, würde aber eine riskante Durststrecke enthalten (die ggf. einen erheblichen Anteil an der verbleibenden Lebenserwartung hat). Die heutige Politik könnte aber abdanken (hoffentlich nicht zugunsten von Nazis...) und die Finanzwirtschaft wäre sowieso weg.
- Stückweiser Zusammenbruch des Gesellschaftssystems:
nützt niemandem was (außer vielleicht Waffenherstellern) - wir leben ja eben in einer Gesellschaft, weil es besser für uns ist.

Zum anderen aber auch
- Nationalismus:
In Deutschland zunehmend in Mode: "warum sollten wir den Kopf für Griechenland hinhalten?". Das wir eigentlich "den Kopf" für deutsche Banken und deutsche Rüstungsexporte (nicht) hinhalten ist den Populisten dabei egal - aber es zeigt schon ganz klar auf, das neben der etablierten Politik auch die globalisierte Industrie und Finanzwirtschaft ganz große Verlierer wären. Denn das ist eben auch eine Gemeinschaft, von der jedes Mitglied profitiert - und zwar erheblich.
- reiner Kapitalismus:
Einige meinen zwar, wir hätten den schon - stimmt aber nicht. "too big to fail" gibt es da nämlich nicht. Folge wäre also nicht nur die eine oder andere Staatspleite, sonder auch eine ganze Reihe von Bankenpleiten, was Großunternehmen nicht verkraften. Ironie des Schicksals: Ausgerechnet die, die nur ein kleines/mittelständisches Unternehmen haben, oder gar nur ihre Arbeitskraft und Wohnungseinrichtung, die würden erstmal gar nichts verlieren. Die oben genannten großen fünf dagegen fast alles - denn deren Macht ist auf das (noch) bestehende System angewiesen und würde mit ihm zu Grunde gehen. 
- Sozialismus/Kommunismus(/andere linke Gesellschaftsmodelle, die immer wieder in Teilen ausformuliert werden, aber noch nicht "ismutisiert" wurden):
Linke Strömungen haben in der Krise massiven Zulauf erhalten, das Schreckgespenst der Diktaturen des real exestierenden Sozialismuses wird zunehmend hinterfragt. Selbst in Deutschland laufen Bestrebungen, z.B. Gas- und Wassernetze wieder in Hände kommunaler Träger zu bekommen. Noch geschieht das durch Aufkäufe und nicht durch Zwangsverstaatlichung. Aber als die ersten Bankenrettungen anstanden, mussten sich unsere lieben FDP-Minister sehr viel Mühe geben, um die Forderungen nach politischem Einfluss als Gegenleistung für Rettungszahlungen unterzubuttern und am Ende doch nur die faulen Kredite zu versilbern.
Je länger die Krise jetzt andauert, desto größer wird die Gefahr, dass weitere Leute auf die kommen, das es irgendwie bescheuert ist, den Banken Geld zu leihen, damit sie nach Abzug einer gewissen Gewinnspanne den Staaten Kredite geben. Oder das man Wirtschaftsförderung vielleicht nicht über Großindustrieprojekte betreiben sollten, in der Hoffnung, dass globale Konzerne einen Teil des Geldes, dass sie erhalten, wieder in Europa investieren. Am Ende äußert sogar jemand die Meinung, dass "too big to fail" automatisch auch "zu wichtig, um nicht demokratisch kontrolliert zu werden" bedeutet...

Dieses Szenario ist imho für alle, die vom derzeitigen System profitieren, der eigentliche Worst-Case. Denn Macht, Kontrolle und ein erheblicher Teil ihres Besitzes würde an die breite Masse übergehen bzw. an Politische Gruppen, die heute bestenfalls in der Opposition sitzen.
Ehe sie das zulassen, wählen sie lieber die weitergeführte Aneinandereihung von Krediten an Leute, die diese eigentlich nicht zurückzahlen können, auf Basis von Geld, das eigentlich nicht existieren sollte.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Ich weiß dass Hankel ein Eurokritiker ist und zwar schon seit der ersten Stunde.
Daher überrascht mich das nicht was der sagt.
Genauso könntest du in einem anderen Blatt genau das Gegenteil antreffen das ebenfalls von Wirtschaftswissenschaftler gestützt wird.
Ich geben darauf nichts.

Dass die Staaten alle überschuldet sind ist nichts neues und seit vielen Jahren so. Unser Wirtschaftssystem basiert auf Schulden und bevorzugt die, die Geld haben. Zinseszins eben.
Ein Crash ist nur logisch und danach sind wieder viele Pleite und viele arm und es fängt von vorne an.

Gibt es nicht schon einen Thread in dem das hineinpassen könnte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Für einen geselligen Kneipenabend wären die Aussagen vielleicht noch passend, auch ist es sehr Einseitig gehalten.

In einem Punkt müßte ich allerdings zustimmen das manche Staaten in Saus und Braus leben ohne ein Morgen. Hätte da im Vorfeld ein genau definierter Finanzplan das schlimmste nicht verhindern können?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Das stimme ich dir zu. Gerade das billige Geld das mit dem Euro kam hat die Staaten dazu veranlasst das Geld mit vollen Händen auszugeben und alle möglichen Sachen zu finanzieren oder zu subventionieren.
Jetzt müssen sie die Zeche zahlen. Dazu kommt noch die Bankenrettung 2009 die ebenfalls mit Schulden bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Es wäre wirklich mal schön wennPolitiker di eSteuergelder so ausgeben als wäre es Ihr eigenes Geld oder die dafür haften. Wenn ich irgendwo in einen Betrieb gehe und deren Kohle verheize wäre ich ja schnell weg vom Fenster, nur die werden auf einen anderen Posten gelobt wo die noch mehr Bockmist verzapfen können. Es heißt ja eigendlich auch zum Wohl des Volkes


----------



## Icejester (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Ich halte einiges von diesem Artikel für stark übertrieben. Ich glaube zum Beispiel keinesfalls an einen Bürgerkrieg. Einen normalen, zwischenstaatlichen Krieg würde ich allerdings nicht ausschließen wollen. Es sei denn, man wolle analog zum amerikanischen Sezessionskrieg einen Krieg unter europäischen Nationen als "Bürgerkrieg" bezeichnen.

Einiges stimmt aber und folgendes meine ich dazu:
1.) Wir hätten dem Euro nie beitreten dürfen und auf die Wiedervereinigung verzichten sollen (wobei es mir völlig schleierhaft ist, wieso zwei Staaten für ihr Zusammengehen das Placet eines oder mehrerer Dritter brauchen sollten).
2.) Wir müssen aus dieser Schrottwährung so schnell wie möglich raus. Entweder wir retten uns und zahlen einmal heftig oder wir gehen mit dem ganzen Schund langsam unter. Wem da ersteres nicht lieber ist, muß schon sehr masochistisch veranlagt sein.
3.) Damit uns keiner mehr in unsere Finanzen reinreden kann, sollten wir auch der EU den Rücken kehren. Andernfalls wird man nie aufhören, uns in die Taschen zu greifen. Falls man Angst vor allzu großer internationaler Isolation haben sollte, wäre eine nähere sicherheitspolitische Anlehnung an Rußland denkbar, solange es nicht in den Kommunismus zurückfällt.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich mal schön wennPolitiker di eSteuergelder so ausgeben als wäre es Ihr eigenes Geld oder die dafür haften. Wenn ich irgendwo in einen Betrieb gehe und deren Kohle verheize wäre ich ja schnell weg vom Fenster, nur die werden auf einen anderen Posten gelobt wo die noch mehr Bockmist verzapfen können.



Nette Idee. Aber alleine wegen der Haftungsvolumina wäre das völlig unmöglich. Für die Summen, um die es auch nur im Gemeinderat schon geht, kann kein normaler Mensch Ersatz leisten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Dann sollten solche Beträge nur durch ein Gremium möglich werden, oder erneut berechnet werden. Der Griff in unsere Tasche hat wohl eher einen tieferen Hintergrund ( ist jetzt mal meine Vermutung ). Ob es umgekehrt auch so gelaufen wäre?


----------



## Sloth (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho ist der Artikel nicht ganz falsch, aber extrem einseitig.
> Zur Erklärung gucke man sich auch die Gesinnung der Autoren an:
> Sie wollen, schon im Titel, die D-Mark zurück, sie sind Juristen (da gäbe es einiges zu bemängeln - aber Recht hat halt nicht immer was mit Realität zu tun), hegen migrantenfeindliche Vorurteile (wobei ich mich frage, wie verpeilt man sein muss, um auf eine 120% HartzIV-Quote zu kommen  ), sind hauptberuflich Paranoiker oder "Goldexperte" (nein, der hat garantiert kein personliches Interesse daran, Focus money Leser zu verunsichern...).
> 
> ...


 Die Gesinnung (D-Mark zurück) ist wohl nicht die Ursache dafür, daß die 5 Herren ein solch düsteres Szenario beschreiben, sondern vielmehr die Folge. Die Politik von heute vor schon vor 10 und 20 Jahren klar abzusehen. Außerdem ist der Wunsch nach einer nationalen Währung nicht negativ zu bewerten, sondern wertungsfrei hinzunehmen. Auch sprachen sich über 50 % der Befragten der jüngsten ARD-Umfrage für die Wiedereinführung der Mark aus. Wie der Artikel allerdings verdeutlicht, ist die Einführung des Euros kein pro-europäisches Unterfangen sondern schlicht ein anti-deutsches, was verdeutlicht, daß die Auferstehung einer deutschen Nationalwährung mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden wird.

Du gehst des Weiteren nicht unberechtigt davon aus, daß es noch ein gutes Weilchen so weitergehen kann, wie es jetzt läuft. Das sollte uns jedoch nicht beruhigen und uns uns zurücklehnen lassen, sondern uns, vor allem den Herrschaften in Berlin, die Kraft geben, zu handeln, bevor der GAU eintritt. Alles andere wäre auch mehr als fahrlässig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht schon einen Thread in dem das hineinpassen könnte?



Wir haben einen mit Schwerpunkt zur Griechenlandkrise, der aber schon länger ruht und nicht 1:1 deckungsgleich mit dem hiesigen Artikel ist. Da kann man auch neu anfangen - ist für Neueinstiger übersichtlicher.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In einem Punkt müßte ich allerdings zustimmen das manche Staaten in Saus und Braus leben ohne ein Morgen. Hätte da im Vorfeld ein genau definierter Finanzplan das schlimmste nicht verhindern können?



Ich wüsste nicht, welche Staaten "in saus und braus leben", ohne dass die anderen Staaten, die dies angeblich nicht machen, nicht davon profitieren würden. Viele Leute verwechseln da Staatsausgaben mit weggeworfenem Geld. Aber Geld wird nicht weggeworfen - es wird nur investiert. Man mag der Meinung sein, dass andere Investitionen besser wären, aber dann muss man auch betrachten, wem das Geld in so einem Fall fehlen würde. Geld z.B. das ein Staat an Rentner oder seine Angestellten zahlt, fördert die Binnennachfrage und ist somit kein Verlust für die Volkswirtschaft - sondern nur eine Umverteilung.
Viele Leute werfen z.B. den Griechen vor, sie würden "in Saus und Braus" leben. Merkwürdigerweise hat Griechenland aber einen niedrigeren Lebensstandard als wir, erbringt als EU-Außengrenzenland wertvolle Dienstleistungen für uns, ohne dafür (bislang) angemessen entschädigt zu werden und hat auf Seite von Kosten- & Verpflichtungen die gleiche Last zu tragen, wie jeder andere Eurostaat auch. Schließlich sind die (Brutto-)Preise innerhalb eines einheitlichen Währungsraumes nicht alzu unterschiedlich -insbesondere für Importwahren-, nur weil es die Löhne sind.
Das einzige, was man den Griechen berechtigterweise vorwerfen könnte, ist ein kostspielieges Militär, dass sie eigentlich nicht bräuchten und was ihrer Volkswirtschaft viel Geld entzieht, dass ins Ausland abfließt. Zu Krauss-Mafei Wegmann. Zu Heckler&Koch. Zu EADS (mehrheitlich deren deutschen Abteilungen). Zu Mercedes. Und vor allem zu ThyssenKrupp. (okay: Und zu General Dynamics)
Welchem Staat diese Verschiebung von Geld ein + und welchem ein - in die Kasse schreibt, sollte offensichtlich sein...




Icejester schrieb:


> 1.) Wir hätten dem Euro nie beitreten dürfen und auf die Wiedervereinigung verzichten sollen (wobei es mir völlig schleierhaft ist, wieso zwei Staaten für ihr Zusammengehen das Placet eines oder mehrerer Dritter brauchen sollten).



Bis zu dieser Einigung galt für die BRD juristisch tatsächlich noch die Waffenstillstandsvereinbarung/Besatzungsregelung von 45 - und die Besatzer mussten demnach zustimmen. Davon abgesehen war man nach 30 Jahren kalten Krieges eigentlich auch ganz froh, mal gemeinschaftliche Lösungen zu finden, als sich gegen alle möglichen anderen zu stellen.
Wer deswegen aber animmt, der Euro wäre Bedingung für die Wiedervereinigung gewesen, der hat imho ein etwas merkwürdiges Geschichtsverständniss...



> 2.) Wir müssen aus dieser Schrottwährung so schnell wie möglich raus. Entweder wir retten uns und zahlen einmal heftig oder wir gehen mit dem ganzen Schund langsam unter. Wem da ersteres nicht lieber ist, muß schon sehr masochistisch veranlagt sein.



Wer ist "wir"? Die deutsche Exportwirtschaft, die ohne den Euro um zweistellige Prozentzahlen schrumpfen würde? Die deutschen Banken, die davon abhängig sind, dass diverse europäische Staaten (und Finanzinstitute) ihre Schulden in einer Währung zurückzahlen, die in Deutschland was wert ist, weil unsere Banken sonst einpacken können? Der deutsche Staat, der es seit Jahren genießt, über dem EU-Umweg unseren Nachbarstaaten diverse Vorschriften machen zu können (wiederum zum Wohle der deutschen Großunternehmen)?
"Retten" würdest du mit einem Ausstieg sowenige, dass der Sog der dann hoffnungslos verloren sie erst recht in die Tiefe reicht. Das ist das Problem mit Globalisierung und Wirtschaftsverflechtung: Man löst sie nicht von heute auf morgen.



> 3.) Damit uns keiner mehr in unsere Finanzen reinreden kann, sollten wir auch der EU den Rücken kehren. Andernfalls wird man nie aufhören, uns in die Taschen zu greifen. Falls man Angst vor allzu großer internationaler Isolation haben sollte, wäre eine nähere sicherheitspolitische Anlehnung an Rußland denkbar, solange es nicht in den Kommunismus zurückfällt.



Da müssten wir uns aber nochmal über die Aufteilung von Polen und Baltikum einigen, damit wir auch eine gemeinsame Grenze haben   




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann sollten solche Beträge nur durch ein Gremium möglich werden, oder erneut berechnet werden. Der Griff in unsere Tasche hat wohl eher einen tieferen Hintergrund ( ist jetzt mal meine Vermutung ). Ob es umgekehrt auch so gelaufen wäre?


 
Über derartige Summen werden von Gremien entschieden. Die nennt man "Parlamente" und fragt alle 4-5 Jahre (angeblich) mündige Bürger, wer denn vertrauensvoll genug ist, in ihnen zu sitzen.
Wenn die dann Fehler machen - wer sollte deiner Meinung nach das Recht haben, gegen diese Fehler vorzugehen?
Davon mal ganz abgesehen, dass sich die Auswirkungen politischer Entscheidungen oft erst Jahre später entfalten, nur schwer präzise zuzuordnen sind und umgekehrt auch nicht immer ganz dem entsprechen, was man zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Entscheidung erwartet hätte. Manchmal liegt das an der Dummheit der Entscheidenden ("Wie? Atommüll kann man nicht in der schwarzen Tonne entsorgen?"), manchmal aber auch einfach an unterschiedlicher Gewichtung der gleichen Fakten ("Eine Kernschmelze alle paar Jahre ist ein akzeptables Restrisiko").


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer ist "wir"? Die deutsche Exportwirtschaft, die ohne den Euro um zweistellige Prozentzahlen schrumpfen würde? Die deutschen Banken, die davon abhängig sind, dass diverse europäische Staaten (und Finanzinstitute) ihre Schulden in einer Währung zurückzahlen, die in Deutschland was wert ist, weil unsere Banken sonst einpacken können?



Das mit der Exportwirtschaft, halte ich für großen Blödsinn. Wenn du dir mal die Liste mit den produktivsten Volkswirtschaften anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass wir ganze vorne mit dabei sind. Zudem sieht man es an Ländern, wie z.b. der Schweiz die trotz ihrer starken Währung immer noch sehr konkurrenzfähig sind.
Ein weiteres Beispiel wäre hier u.a. noch Australien, die auch eine sehr starke Währung momentan haben und den Leuten hier geht es alles andere als schlecht. Im Gegenteil, die Löhne hier sind utopisch! Da blutet dir richtig das Herz, wenn du es mit Deutschland vergleichst und dann siehst, wie wenig wir eig. verdienen im Vergleich mit anderen "wichtigen Industriestaaten".

Und wieso sollten die Banken ein Problem haben? Die Schulden werden halt dann von Euro in D-Mark umgerechnet und dann wenn die anderen Länder dann mehr Lira usw. aufbringen müssen für 1 DM, hast du als Gläubiger keinen Nachteil




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da müssten wir uns aber nochmal über die Aufteilung von Polen und Baltikum einigen, damit wir auch eine gemeinsame Grenze haben


 
Nur ob das auf eine große Begeisterung stoßen würde

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Es geht nicht darum, dass man mit einer starken Währung nicht exportieren kann (schwerer wird es allerdings sehr wohl), sondern vor allem darum, dass du mit eigener Währung deutlich schlechter exportieren kannst, als innerhalb eines Währungsraumes. Die deutsche Wirtschaft hat sich sehr gut auf die Eurozone eingestellt und ein abrupter Wechsel, selbst wenn er langfristig gleiche Bedingungen ermöglichen könnte (man beachte den Unterschied zwischen "könnte" und "wird"), verursacht erst einmal eine massive Störung. In einer Phase, in der viele Unternehmen schon durch fehlende Kredite und durch die schlechte Auftragslage aus kollarbierenden Fremdwirtschaften kurz vor/im Absturz stehen, wird das reihenweise zu Pleiten und Massenentlassungen führen. Die wiederum schaden der Binnennachfrage massiv, so dass auch die nicht Exportorientierten Unternehmen leiden.
Unterm Strich reden ich nicht von einer Situation, die unter guten Bedingungen nicht noch zu meistern werde, aber mit 2-3 Millionen zusätzlichen Arbeitslosen und einem 10-20% geringeren BIP muss man rechnen. Und es sind eben nicht "gute Bedingungen", sondern es sind äußerst problematische, in denen der Staat nicht die Möglichkeit hat, die in so einer Situation nötigen Gegenmaßnahmen zu treffen. (Davon abgesehen, dass sie nicht billiger wären, als den Witz "griechische Wirtschaft" komplett aus eigener Tasche zu finanzieren)

Zu den Banken:
Das Problem sind nicht Schuldner, die dann viel mehr Lire (eigentlich ja Euro, wenn wir aussteigen - oder?) zahlen müsssen.
Das Problem sind (bereits jetzt) Schuldner, die diese nicht zahlen werden und Banken, die zwingend davon abhängen, dass sie gezahlt werden. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt: Die deutschen Zahlungen an Athen retten nicht den griechischen Staat (der ist im freien Fall) oder gar die griechischen Bürger (die sind mittlerweile z.T. auf Lebensmittelspenden angewiesen und das Gesundheitssystem ist im kollabieren begriffen), sondern die retten Investitionen der deutschen Banken - die wir ansonsten über den deutschen Bankenrettungsschirm retten müssten, in den (im Gegensatz zum europäischen) keine anderen EU-Staaten einen Teil der Kosten tragen.





Sloth schrieb:


> Die Gesinnung (D-Mark zurück) ist wohl nicht die Ursache dafür, daß die 5 Herren ein solch düsteres Szenario beschreiben, sondern vielmehr die Folge.



Es wäre eine von mehreren möglichen Schlussfolgerugnen aus ihren Beobachtungen. Aber es ist die einzige, die präsentiert wird und sie ist offensichtlich das Leitmotiv der ganzen Aktion. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Populismus und sachlicher Analyse: Man konzentriert sich nicht auf Fakten und nennt Möglichkeiten, sondern man konzentriert sich auf eine Möglichkeit, ignoriert alle anderen und pickt sich ein paar Fakten raus, mit der man seine Ansicht aufplustern kann. Bevorzugt welche die starke Emotionen, insbesondere Angst, wecken, wie "Crash" und "Bürgerkrieg".



> schlicht ein anti-deutsches,



? Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen?
Eine hellenistisch-gaelische Weltverschwörung zur Vernichtung der Arier?


----------



## onslaught (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



> ignoriert alle anderen und pickt sich ein paar Fakten raus, mit der man seine Ansicht aufplustern kann.



Das erinnert mich an dich


----------



## batmaan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier Leute die Mark zurück haben wollen. Die Gründe warum der Euro für Deutschland wichtig ist wurde bereits genannt. Die einzige möglichkeit ist die Einführung der Drachme, anstatt das die ezb einen Staat subventioniert. Maastrichter Vertrag?! Der ist egal. Wenn die Griechen nicht sparen können/wollen, dann müssen sie die Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## plaGGy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Die EZB subventioniert schon Staaten. Kauft schließlich, was eigentlich nicht gesetzeskonform ist, am Sekundärmarkt Anleihen zu überhöhten Preisen, um die Preislenkungsfunktion auszuhebeln.
Und sie nimmt Sicherheiten rein, die keine Sind, was sie auch nicht darf, um Anleihen hereinnehmen zu können, die nicht eigentlich nicht ankaufen dürfte.

Praktisch durch die Hinterhand ein eingriff in den öffentlichen Haushalt eines Mitgliedlandes.
Und nächsten Monat werden nochmaldie Leitzinsen gesenkt, die Inflation wird sozusagen per Hand angekurbelt.

Ich würde es nicht so schwarz sehen wie die 5 herrschaften. Aber gut sieht es derzeit nicht aus. jedenfalls nicht mit den von linken parteien vorgeschlagenen Investitionen. Wieso sollte man denn gerade jetzt wo es schlechter aussieht als vorher, plötzlich im Boom Geld zurücklegen? Hat man noch nie gemacht, auch wenn es blendend lief, aber nun wo es schelcht läuft soll das funktionieren... interessant.

Im Grunde fassen die Kollegen nur nochmal alle, schlechtesten Szenarion zusammen, die jemals irgendeiner erdacht hatte. Also die Schwarzseher unter den Pessimisten, ergo:
Geh immer vom schlechtesten Fall aus, dann kannst du nur positiv überrascht werden und wenn nicht, hast du immer noch Recht gehabt! 

Edit: Und das mit den Straßenschlachten und den Unruhen: Das sind keine armen, von der Gesellschaft beschissenen Leute; das sind gewaltbereite, psychopathische Extremisten, denen ist egal obs ihnen schlecht geht oder gut. Die wollen einfach was kaputtmachen, die protestieren weder ggn ein System noch sonst was. Denke mal die meisten würden da auch mitmachen, wenn sie 100k€ aufem Konto hätten, ein Haus und 4 Autos. Daraus jetzt direkt Bürgerkriege abzuleiten, halte ich für sehr gewagt und auch eher gezwungen. Möglich ist es, das steht fest, aber das kann mit Sicherheit kein CIA in einer Studie feststellen. Es gibt keinen Menschen, der andere in einer Extremsituation beurteilen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Diejeinigen, die jetzt Straßenschlachten schlagen, sind einfach nur gewaltbereit, "denen es egal ist, obs ihnen schlecht geht oder gut" - da hast du recht.
Aber wenn die Sozialsysteme tatsächlich zusammenbrechen (und aus Griechenland kommen z.B. jetzt schon Berichte, dass sich die Armsten stellenweise die Versorgung mit Medikamenten nicht mehr leisten können), dann hast du eine ähnliche Motivation in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung:
Denen kann es dann nicht mehr schlechter gehen, als wenn sie nichts tun. Und dann sind ihnen die möglichen negativen Folgen eines Straßenkampfes genauso egal, wie den heutigen Krawallos. Auf genau dieser Basis fußten die gewalttätigen Revolutionen des 19. und 20. Jhd. - die in Deutschland durch die Einführung des Sozialstaates verhindert werden sollten/wurden.


----------



## plaGGy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Wie gesagt, ich will nicht abstreiten es passieren könnten. Aber aufgrund der derzeiten Situation darauf zu schließen, mit Hinweis auf die 1. Mai-Demos usw, ist einfach nicht passend. Das eine hat dem anderen erstmal nicht viel zu tun.

Die von dir beschriebene Situation würde aber auch mit einer gelungenen Reform nur aufgeschoben sein. Denn um solch ein Szenario dauerhaft zu unterbinden, muss sich die Gesellschaft an sich ändern. (So in Richtung StarTrek )
Das wird nur leider so schnell nicht passieren, da die meisten Menschen eben mehr oder weniger egoistisch sind. Siehe die russichen Milliardäre, die auf der Straße Leute totfahren, und die Angehörigen auf Scahdensersatz verklagen, weil der Bugatti-Veyron beschädigt ist.
Solange diese Art von Mensch existiert, hat die Welt keine Chance auf dauerhaften sozialen Frieden, sondern lebt nur von Jahr zu Jahr in diesem einigermaßen stabilen Gebilde, das sich zumindest bei uns durchgesetzt hat: Sozialstaat.
Das der ziemlich krankt, ist klar. Aber mangels eines tragbaren Konzeptes, welches das alte Ersetzen könnte behält man eben das bei, was irgendwie funktioniert. Ist ja zumindest mal ein Anfang, im Mittelalter wurde der Pöbel einfach hingeschlachtet, wenn er nur was gesagt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Und manchmal auch der König 

Aber das ist es ja, was ich sage: Vom jetzigen Zustand profitieren, trotz seiner Fehler, so viele Leute, dass sehr viel unternommen werden wird, ihn beizubehalten.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das ist es ja, was ich sage: Vom jetzigen Zustand profitieren, trotz seiner Fehler, so viele Leute, dass sehr viel unternommen werden wird, ihn beizubehalten.


 
Es profitieren in erster Linie die Leute die auch die Macht haben dass das so bleibt.


----------



## plaGGy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und manchmal auch der König
> 
> Aber  das ist es ja, was ich sage: Vom jetzigen Zustand profitieren, trotz  seiner Fehler, so viele Leute, dass sehr viel unternommen werden wird,  ihn beizubehalten.


 
Soll vorgekommen sein, das mancher König seinen Kopf unerwartet vor seinen Füßen gefunden hat .


Naja, es sind nicht viele, im Vergleich zum Rest, aber es sind, wie früher, die, die Möglichkeiten haben was zu ändern. Und das würde ja Nachteile für mich mitbringen.
Der Ehrgeiz ist eben des Menschen Ansporn, aber wohl auch sein Untergang.

um noch etwas mehr aufs Thema einzugehen:
Der Euro ist nicht schlecht, das Problem ist nur, das man keine Gemeinschaftswährung einführen kann, wenn die Regierungen untereinander nicht einer roten Linie folgen sondern sich auch in Grundlegenden Themen komplett an den karren fahren.
Deswegen klappt ja der US Dollar auch, da lenkt der Obama halt das grobe Geschäft und die Feinheiten regeln die Gouvernments unter sich.
Das Problem ist nur, das die USA sich direkt auf Einheit aufgebaut hat, während gerade in Europa, geschudlet durch die vielen Territorial-Kriege doch jeder gerne in seinem Ländchen bleiben würde, mit seiner Sprache und seinen Traditionen.
Da kannst du nicht einfach ne Einheitsregierung drüber stülpen. Vor allem, weil durch die Jahrzentelang auseinandergelebten Ländern alle ihre Eigenheiten haben, welche das EU-Parlament einfach nicht in der Lage ist zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Der US Dollar klappt ja nur deswegen weil die USA andere Länder dazu erpressen die Waren in Dollar zu bezahlen.
Hast du also Euro oder Yen musst du das erst in Dollar umtauschen um damit Waren kaufen zu können.
Der Dollar ist inzwischen nicht mal mehr das Papier wert auf dem er gedruckt ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, das die USA sich direkt auf Einheit aufgebaut hat, während gerade in Europa, geschudlet durch die vielen Territorial-Kriege doch jeder gerne in seinem Ländchen bleiben würde, mit seiner Sprache und seinen Traditionen.
> Da kannst du nicht einfach ne Einheitsregierung drüber stülpen. Vor allem, weil durch die Jahrzentelang auseinandergelebten Ländern alle ihre Eigenheiten haben, welche das EU-Parlament einfach nicht in der Lage ist zu berücksichtigen.


 
Da sehe nicht einmal die ganz großen Probleme. Die EU-Völker haben eigentlich alle recht ähnliche Vorstellungen, wie die Spielregeln aussehen sollten - Streit gibt es nur immer wieder bei detaillierten Werten (Fischereiquoten, CO2-Grenzwerte,...), bei denen dann einzelne Regierungen zugunsten ihrer Heimatlobby (nicht der Bevölkerung - sondern der Industrie) Vorteile rausschlagen wollen. Aber das Problem ist halt: Diese Einheit hätte man als erstes schaffen müssen. Eine Währung ist nun einmal symbolisch (steht stellvertrend für Wert), kein Werkzeug als solches. Das hat man beim Euro verpeilt: Anstatt eine Finanzunion zu schaffen, hat man nur deren äußerstes Erkennungsmerkmal -eine einheitliche Währung- an die Fassade gehängt. (denn der äußere Schein ist für Politiker nunmal meißt das Wichtigste  )
Jetzt versucht man auf die schnelle einen Teil dessen nachzuholen, was man versäumt hat - dummerweise in einer Lage, in der das für einige unattraktiv wird. (Zu einer Gemeinschaft gehört nämlich auch, dass man sich gegenseitig in Krisen unterstützt. Also ein EU-"Staatenfinanzausgleich" an Stelle von zwischenstaatlicher Konkurrenz...)


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Eine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik hätte da eine Menge gebracht aber die Staaten wollen nicht auf ihre Souveränität verzichten. Das erinnert an die Bildungspolitik der Bundesländer. Alle wissen dass sie nicht gut ist aber anstatt an einem Strang zu ziehen und das zu verbessern macht jeder was er will und verschlechtert die Lage weiter.
Das gleiche geschieht in Europa. Anstatt das gemeinsam zu lösen wird der schwarze Peter herumgereicht und die Industrie sorgt dafür dass ihre Interessen ganz oben stehen.


----------



## Icejester (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das Problem ist halt: Diese Einheit hätte man als erstes schaffen müssen.


 
Das Problem ist, daß diese Einheit aufgrund unserer Mentalitätsunterschiede praktisch nicht zu schaffen ist. Der Finne hat nunmal in all seinen Charakterzügen wenig mit dem Spanier gemeinsam. Es gibt keinen künstlich geschaffenen Staatenbund, der nicht irgendwann in großem Chaos oder sogar Krieg auseinandergebrochen ist. In Jugoslawien ist das nicht einmal sonderlich lange her. Aber auch die Sowjetunion hat nicht gehalten, das Baskenland würde sich auch ganz gerne von Spanien trennen und Nordirland mag nur in Teilen was mit England zu tun haben. Und das ist schon viele Generationen unter englischer Herrschaft. Eigentlich hätten sich die Leute also daran gewöhnen müssen. Ich sage Dir, wenn wir eine echte politische Union eingehen, säen wir damit ganz gehörig Wind für Europa.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß diese Einheit aufgrund unserer Mentalitätsunterschiede praktisch nicht zu schaffen ist. Der Finne hat nunmal in all seinen Charakterzügen wenig mit dem Spanier gemeinsam. Es gibt keinen künstlich geschaffenen Staatenbund, der nicht irgendwann in großem Chaos oder sogar Krieg auseinandergebrochen ist. In Jugoslawien ist das nicht einmal sonderlich lange her. Aber auch die Sowjetunion hat nicht gehalten, das Baskenland würde sich auch ganz gerne von Spanien trennen und Nordirland mag nur in Teilen was mit England zu tun haben. Und das ist schon viele Generationen unter englischer Herrschaft. Eigentlich hätten sich die Leute also daran gewöhnen müssen. Ich sage Dir, wenn wir eine echte politische Union eingehen, säen wir damit ganz gehörig Wind für Europa.


 
Ich finde Jugoslawien oder die Sowjetrepublik mit Europa zu vergleichen ist eher unpassend. 

Wie Europäer haben sehr sehr viel dazugelernt. Ich glaube schon das die Europäische Union funktioniert, jedenfalls der Teil der Gemeinschaft unter den Menschen.


----------



## Icejester (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Was haben wir denn dazugelernt? Alternativ: An welcher Stelle unterscheiden wir uns in unseren Wünschen und Träumen deutlich von jedem einzelnen jugoslawischen Volk oder den Völkern der ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Das kannst du nicht mit der Sowjetunion vergleichen. Das System beruhte auf militärische Gewalt.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Icejester schrieb:


> Was haben wir denn dazugelernt? Alternativ: An welcher Stelle unterscheiden wir uns in unseren Wünschen und Träumen deutlich von jedem einzelnen jugoslawischen Volk oder den Völkern der ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken?


 
Die Jugoslawen oder die Menschen in der ehemaligen Sowjetrepublik litten unter der Diktatur und dem Kommunismus. Sie wurden unterdrückt und mussten machen und akzeptieren was getan wurde. Wir leben heute in einer Demokratischen EU, können sogut wie alles machen was wir wollen, mitentscheiden und vorallem bekriegen wir uns nicht mehr. Vorallem das "Bekämpfen uns nicht mehr" ist wohl der größte Verdienst der EU in meinen Augen. Das beim Euro usw. große fehler gemacht wurden darf man nicht abstreiten. Aber ich finde wir müssen mit jedem Mittel die EU behalten. Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen, ohne Passkontrollen in andere EU-Länder reisen zu können. 

Und was wir dazugelernt haben? Nunja vllt. uns gegenseitig zu aktzeptieren, den anderen zu Respektieren? In den 1.WK sind alle Männer mit freude gegangen, mit dem Ziel den anderen in den Hintern zu treten, heute würden wohl die aller meisten nur wegen dem Befehl gegen andere Europäer kämpfen. 
Es hab die Zeit wo Deutsche Autos in Frankreich noch getreten worden sind. Seit 60 Jahren gab es keinen richtigen Krieg mehr in Europa und das ist wohl auch ein Verdienst der EU.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß diese Einheit aufgrund unserer Mentalitätsunterschiede praktisch nicht zu schaffen ist. Der Finne hat nunmal in all seinen Charakterzügen wenig mit dem Spanier gemeinsam. Es gibt keinen künstlich geschaffenen Staatenbund, der nicht irgendwann in großem Chaos oder sogar Krieg auseinandergebrochen ist. In Jugoslawien ist das nicht einmal sonderlich lange her. Aber auch die Sowjetunion hat nicht gehalten, das Baskenland würde sich auch ganz gerne von Spanien trennen und Nordirland mag nur in Teilen was mit England zu tun haben. Und das ist schon viele Generationen unter englischer Herrschaft. Eigentlich hätten sich die Leute also daran gewöhnen müssen. Ich sage Dir, wenn wir eine echte politische Union eingehen, säen wir damit ganz gehörig Wind für Europa.


 

Die meisten Euroäer haben sich mittlerweile vom Nationalismus verabschiedet und kultivieren keine spezifischen Mentalitätsunterschiede ala "Der Deutsche", das würde schon funktionieren. Natürlich gibt es ein paar ewig gestrige, die der Meinung sind, dass ein z.B. Franzose genetisch dazu verdammt ist, nichts sinnvolles zur gesetzlichen Regelung einer Ingenieursausbildung beitragen zu können - aber es sind wenige. Auf politischer Ebene und in weiten Teilen der politisch aktiven Bevölkerung stößt die Einheit in nicht-kulturspezifischen Dingen imho durchaus auf Wohlwollen (den Rest stachelt die BILD natürlich gern mal gegen Europa auf - aber auch von Zeit zu Zeit genauso leicht in Gegenrichtung, was zeigt, wie ""unausweichlich"" Probleme da sind).

Deine Vergleiche mit Jugoslawien und Sowjetunion sind, wie auch andere angemerkt haben, unpassend. Die Sowjetunion war eine Einheit größtenteils gewaltsam anektierter Staaten (sei es durch zwischenstaatliche Gewalt oder durch ""kommunistische"" Machtübernahmen von Minderheiten, die von außen initiiert wurden) und auseinandergebrochen ist somit ein Unterdrückungssystem - was wohl niemanden überrascht. (interessanterweise blieben die Beziehungen der Bevölkerungsgruppen, die sich unter diesem Zwang bildeten, aber teilweise vorhanden, wie an den engen Beziehungen einer Reihe von Ex-Sovietrepubliken zu Russland zu erkennen ist)
Jugoslawien war noch extremer, nämlich eine Diktatur, deren Führungselite primär aus einer bestimmten Ethnie bestand (und sich auch darüber definierte) und einer Reihe von Völkern, die sehr wohl gegen jegliche Einigung waren und kontinuirlich unterdrückt wurden. Paralleln zu Lybien sind offensichtlich, Paralleln zu Europa sind inexistent.

Ein passender Vergleich für die Zusammenlegung von kleineren nationalen Einheiten wären der überwiegende Teil der britischen Kolonien in Nordamerika, die meisten mitteleuropäischen, deutschsprachigen Staaten und einige Pazifikgebiete. (Ob der hellenische Raum und die apennienen Halbinsel passen, wäre diskutabel. In beiden Fällen fand ein Zusammenschluss ehemals eigenständiger Staatengebilde statt, die gleichberechtigt und mit ähnlicher Motivation in den neuen Strukturen aufgingen. Allerdings waren die Umbrüche nicht ganz friedlich.)


----------



## Icejester (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Jugoslawen oder die Menschen in der ehemaligen Sowjetrepublik litten unter der Diktatur und dem Kommunismus. Sie wurden unterdrückt und mussten machen und akzeptieren was getan wurde. Wir leben heute in einer Demokratischen EU, können sogut wie alles machen was wir wollen, mitentscheiden und vorallem bekriegen wir uns nicht mehr.



Interessant. Und wie ist es heute? Müssen wir nicht auch jedes Diktat aus Brüssel akzeptieren, ob es nun auf die deutschen Gegebenheiten und Wünsche paßt oder nicht? Und ist das in den anderen Staaten nicht dasselbe? Sonderlich viel Demokratie kann ich darin nicht erkennen. Vor allem, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, wie der "Gesetzgebungsprozeß", also die Entwicklung von EU-Richtlinien, die in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden müssen, abläuft. Im Ministerrat hat jede Nation ungeachtet ihrer Größe dasselbe Stimmrecht. Und obwohl es korrekt, daß wir die Möglichkeit haben, bei Europawahlen das europäische Parlament zu wählen, diese Wahlen aber ungleich sind (die Stimmen der einzelnen Wahlberechtigten haben je nach Herkunftsland unterschiedliches Gewicht), kommt es auch hier notgedrungen zu einer Mißrepräsentation der tatsächlichen Anliegen der EU-Bürger.



> Vorallem das "Bekämpfen uns nicht mehr" ist wohl der größte Verdienst der EU in meinen Augen. Das beim Euro usw. große fehler gemacht wurden darf man nicht abstreiten. Aber ich finde wir müssen mit jedem Mittel die EU behalten. Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen, ohne Passkontrollen in andere EU-Länder reisen zu können.


Gut. Das ist natürlich eine persönliche Vorliebe. Wenn man sehr viel ins Ausland reist, findet man das wahrscheinlich sehr komfortabel. Aber die letzten Male, als ich in die Schweiz gefahren bin, fand ich es auch nicht sehr störend, kurz anzuhalten und meinen Perso vorzuzeigen. Das kostet maximal 5 Minuten. Darauf kommt's wirklich nicht an. Und ich finde man fühlt sich dann "mehr im Ausland", also auch irgendwie "mehr im Urlaub". Exotischer, wenn Du so willst. Und ich mag das. Aber wie gesagt, das mag jeder halten, wie er will. Und die Abwesenheit von Passkontrollen ist ja auch mitnichten das Hauptanliegen eines Staatenbundes.



> Und was wir dazugelernt haben? Nunja vllt. uns gegenseitig zu aktzeptieren, den anderen zu Respektieren? In den 1.WK sind alle Männer mit freude gegangen, mit dem Ziel den anderen in den Hintern zu treten, heute würden wohl die aller meisten nur wegen dem Befehl gegen andere Europäer kämpfen.
> Es hab die Zeit wo Deutsche Autos in Frankreich noch getreten worden sind. Seit 60 Jahren gab es keinen richtigen Krieg mehr in Europa und das ist wohl auch ein Verdienst der EU.


Daran zweifle ich. Schau mal, was ausländische Zeitungen, vor allem griechische, momentan über uns so schreiben, was für haarsträubende, zutiefst undankbare und aggressive Rhetorik da aufgefahren wird. Und schau Dir mal die Kommentare von ganz normalen Lesern auf den Seiten mit entsprechenden Artikeln bei den Homepages verschiedenster Tageszeitungen an. Da gibt es regelmäßig mehr als eine Stimme, die Griechenland momentan lieber Soldaten statt Geldboten schicken würde. Und dann sieh Dir an, wieviele positive und negative Bewertungen solche Kommentare bekommen. Wenn so gegenseitiger Respekt und "tiefer Friede" aussehen sollen, dann will ich nicht wissen, welche Stimmung am Vorabend des Waffengangs herrschen muß.

Ich glaube, die EU in ihrer jetzigen Ausprägung und der Euro tun momentan mehr, um die europäischen Völker zu entzweien, als jedes andere Ereignis seit dem 2. Weltkrieg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Euroäer haben sich  mittlerweile vom Nationalismus verabschiedet und kultivieren keine  spezifischen Mentalitätsunterschiede ala "Der Deutsche", das würde schon  funktionieren. Natürlich gibt es ein paar ewig gestrige, die der  Meinung sind, dass ein z.B. Franzose genetisch dazu verdammt ist, nichts  sinnvolles zur gesetzlichen Regelung einer Ingenieursausbildung  beitragen zu können - aber es sind wenige. Auf politischer Ebene und in  weiten Teilen der politisch aktiven Bevölkerung stößt die Einheit in  nicht-kulturspezifischen Dingen imho durchaus auf Wohlwollen (den Rest  stachelt die BILD natürlich gern mal gegen Europa auf - aber auch von  Zeit zu Zeit genauso leicht in Gegenrichtung, was zeigt, wie  ""unausweichlich"" Probleme da sind).



Ja. "Auf politischer Ebene" mag das stimmen. Da gibt's ja auch kaum noch ein Zurück und Fehler gibt man eben nur ungerne zu. Der allergrößte Teil der Bevölkerung ist aber nunmal nicht "politisch aktiv" oder gar "auf politischer Ebene" tätig. Das ist aber die Mehrheit. Und der Wille der Mehrheit wird sich irgendwann Bahn brechen. Man kann sich nur aussuchen, auf welche Weise er das soll. Kommt man ihr entgegen und kann noch steuernd einwirken, oder kommt es irgendwann zur Explosion, die unkontrollierbar verläuft?



> Ein passender Vergleich für die Zusammenlegung von  kleineren nationalen Einheiten wären der überwiegende Teil der  britischen Kolonien in Nordamerika, die meisten mitteleuropäischen,  deutschsprachigen Staaten und einige Pazifikgebiete. (Ob der hellenische  Raum und die apennienen Halbinsel passen, wäre diskutabel. In beiden  Fällen fand ein Zusammenschluss ehemals eigenständiger Staatengebilde  statt, die gleichberechtigt und mit ähnlicher Motivation in den neuen  Strukturen aufgingen. Allerdings waren die Umbrüche nicht ganz  friedlich.)


 
Nein. Deine Vergleiche passen nicht. Durch kurzes Nachdenken kannst Du eigentlich auch als Biologe darauf kommen, wo hier der entscheidende Unterschied liegt. Die britischen Kolonien und ebenfalls die deutschen Kleinstaaten bis ins 19. Jahrhundert hatten schon eine gemeinsame Kultur. Sie waren sprachlich, religiös, in Sitten, Bräuchen, Wissenschaft und großen geschichtlichen Wendepunkten, die eine kollektive Identität entscheidend prägen, homogen. Das läßt sich aber für Gesamteuropa keinesfalls behaupten. Und daran krankte es auch bei den von mir angeführten Beispielen. Von mir aus kannst Du auch gedanklich durchspielen, wie es wohl ausginge, wenn USA, Mexiko, Kuba, Haiti etc. plötzlich eine amerikanisch-karibische Union bilden sollten. Die liegen immerhin auch alle auf demselben Kontinent. Deiner Logik nach sollte das also wohl reibungslos funktionieren, solange sie sich nur gleichberechtigt einigen, oder?


----------



## plaGGy (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Ohne nun hier alles zu zitieren :

Ich bin da auch eher der Meinung, das auf einer gewissene Eben natürlich alle europäischen Länder gleiche, oder ähnliche Ziele verfolgen. Aber nationale Unterschiede sind einfach doch viel zu groß, als das man von einer Gemeinschaft sprechen könnten. Wir sprechen nichtmal die gleiche Sprache (was einer der größten Punkte ist, wie ich finde. Sprache ist eines der besten Indentifikationsmerkmale, die es gibt wie ich denke).

Ich würde nun nicht die Sowjetunion als beispiel nehmen. Gewaltsame Annektierung und militärisches Diktat machen keinen Einheit auf menschlicher Ebene.

Allerdings sieht man doch beispielsweise an Deutschland und Dänemark, die das Schengen-Abkommen torpedieren, das es tiefe Gräben zwischen Mitgliedstaaten und EU gibt.
Genauso die Sache mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Wer ist denn die EU, das sie Deutschland in diesem Punkt ein Ultimatium stellt, weil man sich nicht direkt einigt. Ist nicht gerade eine langer Diskussionsprozesse auch immer mal wieder ein Anzeichen für Demokratie? Gerade bei solch einem Thema, soll sich doch die EU bitte raushalten. Klar, der Prozess dauert inzwischen schon sehr lange. Aber nicht ohne Grund. Hier geht es um ein Kernthema eines Rechts- und Demokratiestaates.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Franzosen haben aber ein anderes Nationalempfinden als z.B. Deutsche. Und die Griechen haben darauf bestanden dass auf dem Geldschein auch das griechische Wort von "Euro" aufgedruckt wird.
Das Kleinstaatengetue wird immer weiter gehen. Die neuen Euro Länder beschweren sich schon dass sie für die Verfehlungen der alten Euro Länder bezahlen müssen.
Wenn ein Staat pleite ist muss es eine Möglichkeit geben ihn pleite gehen zu lassen. Aber solange Griechenland innerhalb der Euro Zone ist kann es nicht pleite gehen. Dass die Griechen ihre Steuerpolitik überdenken müssen ist dabei selbstverständlich. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso ein Reeder keine Steuern zahlen muss. Wahrscheinlich gibt es in Griechenland mehr Reeder als es Schiffe gibt.


----------



## Icejester (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Griechen haben darauf bestanden dass auf dem Geldschein auch das griechische Wort von "Euro" aufgedruckt wird.



Das finde ich jetzt weniger schlimm.



> Das Kleinstaatengetue wird immer weiter gehen. Die neuen Euro Länder beschweren sich schon dass sie für die Verfehlungen der alten Euro Länder bezahlen müssen.



Und zurecht! Wenn man sich mal ansieht, mit welcher Disziplin und Enthaltsamkeit sich bspw. die Slowakei für den Euro-Beitritt fit gemacht hat, kann man davor nur den Hut ziehen. Wenn die jetzt als eines der ärmsten Länder der Eurozone mit einem der geringsten Pro-Kopf-Einkommen aber auch einem der ausgeglichensten Staatshaushalte geradezu ausflippen, wenn irgendwelchen sorglosen Tagedieben, die in finanziellen Dingen Sodom und Gomorrha mit Leichtigkeit in den Schatten stellen, ohne Grenze auch deren Geld in den Allerwertesten geblasen werden soll, kann ich das bestens verstehen.



> Wenn ein Staat pleite ist muss es eine Möglichkeit geben ihn pleite gehen zu lassen. Aber solange Griechenland innerhalb der Euro Zone ist kann es nicht pleite gehen.



Rein theoretisch ginge das schon. Aber das wäre natürlich insgesamt ungünstig. Das größte Problem ist, daß man einzelne Mitglieder bei wiederholten Regelverstößen nicht vor die Tür setzen kann. Dadurch wird der gesamte Rest des Währungsgebiets erpressbar. Und genau das machen sich griechische Politiker ja jetzt auch zunutze.



> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso ein Reeder keine Steuern zahlen muss. Wahrscheinlich gibt es in Griechenland mehr Reeder als es Schiffe gibt.


 
Vielleicht bist Du da ja schon Reeder, wenn Du nur ein Ruderboot in der Garage hast.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt weniger schlimm.



Aber daran siehst du eben was das für ein Kleinkram ist den die da ausfechten.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und zurecht! Wenn man sich mal ansieht, mit welcher Disziplin und Enthaltsamkeit sich bspw. die Slowakei für den Euro-Beitritt fit gemacht hat, kann man davor nur den Hut ziehen. Wenn die jetzt als eines der ärmsten Länder der Eurozone mit einem der geringsten Pro-Kopf-Einkommen aber auch einem der ausgeglichensten Staatshaushalte geradezu ausflippen, wenn irgendwelchen sorglosen Tagedieben, die in finanziellen Dingen Sodom und Gomorrha mit Leichtigkeit in den Schatten stellen, ohne Grenze auch deren Geld in den Allerwertesten geblasen werden soll, kann ich das bestens verstehen.



Natürlich zu Recht.
Wenn ein Land wie Slowenien in die Euro Zone kommt wo schon feststand dass die Griechen gemauschelt haben dann kann ich das sehr wohl nachvollziehen dass die das eben nicht so gut finden für die Falschpolitik von Griechenland jetzt bezahlen zu müssen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch ginge das schon. Aber das wäre natürlich insgesamt ungünstig. Das größte Problem ist, daß man einzelne Mitglieder bei wiederholten Regelverstößen nicht vor die Tür setzen kann. Dadurch wird der gesamte Rest des Währungsgebiets erpressbar. Und genau das machen sich griechische Politiker ja jetzt auch zunutze.



Das wird auch gerne hingebogen.
Wenn ich da an Spanien denke dessen Banken gerade vor dem Ruin stehen.
Spanien bekommt Gelder aber die haben das so eingefädelt damit sie keine Auflagen bekommen. 
Italien ist der nächste Kandidat.
Wenn Spanien und Italien weg brechen ist der Euro in der Form gescheitert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch eher der Meinung, das auf einer gewissene Eben natürlich alle europäischen Länder gleiche, oder ähnliche Ziele verfolgen. Aber nationale Unterschiede sind einfach doch viel zu groß, als das man von einer Gemeinschaft sprechen könnten. Wir sprechen nichtmal die gleiche Sprache (was einer der größten Punkte ist, wie ich finde. Sprache ist eines der besten Indentifikationsmerkmale, die es gibt wie ich denke).



Wie gesagt, Kultur ist ein kritischer Punkt. Wir reden hier aber von Finanzen und Wirtschaft. Und die Wirtschaftssysteme, oft sogar die Wirtschaftspolitik gleicht sich EU-weit in hohem Maße, genauso wie eine breite Palette von Steuern EU-weit erhoben wird (wenn auch in wechselnder Höhe). Das ergibt sich ja auch fast zwangsläufig aus dem gemeinsamen Binnenmarkt. Leider kommt diese Annäherung aber nur unkordiniert durch Reaktionen zustande, es gibt zuwenig Absprachen untereinander und insbesondere gibt es keine Grämien, die auf EU-weite Probleme zeitnah reagieren könnte. Das ist das große Problem mit dem Euro:
Er verhindert nicht nur einzelne Reaktionen der Staaten - das würden z.B. stabilisierte Wechselkurse, wie sie zu z.B. zu Dänemark bestehen, auch erreichen. Er beschleunigt zudem die Marktdynamik enorm, da Verflechtungen und Interaktionen leicht, unproblematisch und schnell möglich sind. Genau das ist ja sogar Ziel des Euros und der Grund, warum die (deutsche) Wirtschaft so von ihm profitiert.
Aber es bedeutet halt auch, dass sich wirtschaftliche Probleme europaweit mit einer Dynamik entwickeln können, die sonst nur national denkbar war. Und im Gegensatz zu nationalen Problemen gibt es kein Wirtschaftsministerium, dass (in Absprache mit maximal 1-2 weitern Ministern) schnell Maßnahmen ergreifen kann, sonder ALLE nur denkbaren Maßnahmen müssen über den Europarat oder separate, bilaterale Abkommen laufen. Auf höchster diplomatischer Ebene, die eigentlich nur für Grundsatzentscheidungen gedacht ist und in einigen Ländern sogar Volksabstimmungen erfordern - und die viel zu lahm sind, um auf die Dynamik eines Marktes reagieren zu können.



> Genauso die Sache mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Wer ist denn die EU, das sie Deutschland in diesem Punkt ein Ultimatium stellt, weil man sich nicht direkt einigt.



Schlechtes Beispiel. 
Zum einen wurde die Vorratsdatenspeicherung im Rahmen einer EU-weiten Einigung verabschiedet, an der Maßgeblich z.B. auch eine unserer Regierungsparteien beteiligt war. Zum anderen ist die dort gefundende, konservativ dominierte Regelung EU-weit so umstritten, dass das EU-Parlament selbst sie komplett überarbeiten will. Die ganze Angelegenheit ist somit ein Musterbeispiel, dass der "typisch deutsche" Politikfilz 1:1 auf EU-Ebene existiert und sich die Bürger europaweit genauso daran stören, wie die Deutschen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Franzosen haben aber ein anderes Nationalempfinden als z.B. Deutsche. Und die Griechen haben darauf bestanden dass auf dem Geldschein auch das griechische Wort von "Euro" aufgedruckt wird.



Die Griechen haben darauf bestanden, dass der Name der Währung auf der Währung in allen Alphabeten steht, die in den Mittgliedsländern verwendet werden. Das ist nicht Nationalismus und Eigenbrödlerei, sondern im Gegenteil Europäismus und Gleichberechtigung.



> Wenn ein Staat pleite ist muss es eine Möglichkeit geben ihn pleite gehen zu lassen. Aber solange Griechenland innerhalb der Euro Zone ist kann es nicht pleite gehen.



Hast du dir mal überlegt, was es für das Wirtschafts- und Sozialsystem, für internationale Verpflichtungen, für die !Bevölkerung! bedeutet, wenn ein Staat pleite geht?
Wenn du das ernsthaft zulassen willst und der Meinung bist, ohne negative Folgen auszukommen, dann müsstest du Griechenland (Portugal, Spanien, Italien, Irland, Frankreich, ggf. die Niederlande und etwaige Staaten, die durch deren Ausstieg ins Trudeln geraten) aus dem Schengenraum, der europäischen Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft und der NATO schmeißen (und ggf. noch aus ein paar weiteren Vereinen, die mir gerade nicht einfallen). Wie schon gesagt: Eine gemeinsame Währung ist ein Symbol, sie sorgt für schnelle Verbindungen und natürlich spielt sie im Finanzsektor eine große Rolle. Aber sie ist mitnichten die einzige Verbindung und Abhängigkeit, die zwischen zwei Staaten bestehen kann und sie ist fast noch die unwichtigste, die zwischen den EU-Staaten besteht.



> Dass die Griechen ihre Steuerpolitik überdenken müssen ist dabei selbstverständlich. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso ein Reeder keine Steuern zahlen muss. Wahrscheinlich gibt es in Griechenland mehr Reeder als es Schiffe gibt.


 
Merkwürdige Details aus der griechischen Steuerpolitik kann man viele aufzählen. Aber wer der Meinung ist, daraus eine ultimative Lösung kreieren zu können, der muss mit Folgen argumentieren - nicht mit Absurditäten. Also: Wieviel "zu gut" geht es den griechischen Redern denn im Vergleich zu ihren z.B. deutschen Kollegen, wie viel Abgaben müsste man ihnen deiner Meinung nach abknöpfen? Und wieviel kannst du ihnen abknöpfen, ohne dass sie das Land verlassen?


----------



## hBGl (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Sloth schrieb:


> Fünf Experten erklären auf fünf Seiten, was die  Zukunft für Europa wohlmöglich parat hält. Es handelt sich um eine  Zusammenfassung der Kernaussagen ihres gemeinsamen neuen Buches.
> Was sich liest wie ein Untergangsszenario utopischen Ausmaßes, ist eine  Prognose renomierter Experten, unter anderem eines Lehrers an der Havard  Universität. Sie warnen vor einem Crash, der Unruhen und Bürgerkrieg  nach sichen ziehen wird und nehmen kein Blatt vor den Mund.
> Fünf Experten reden Klartext: Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash - Fünf Experten reden Klartext - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Ich bitte darum, daß sich Diksussionsteilnehmer zuerst den Onlineartikel durchlesen, bevor sie hier unbedacht posten.



Wer den Euro abschaffen und gleichzeitig die DM einführen will hat das  Prinzip der Papierwährungen nicht verstanden. Es sind bis jetzt *alle* Papierwährungen zusammengebrochen. Ausnahmslos.
Wer durch die Inflation bzw. das Papier ausgebeutet wird ist klar: Der normale Arbeiter  und Empfänger fester Gelder (Rentner, Arbeitslose).

Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall auf eine Krise vorbereiten:
- vielleicht ein paar mehr Konserven kaufen, schaden kann es nicht
- Kontakt mit den Nachbarn wiederherstellen, vielleicht braucht man sich ja mal irgendwann
- aus Papier aussteigen, nur das nötigste auf dem Konto haben



Threshold schrieb:


> Der US Dollar klappt ja nur deswegen weil die USA andere Länder dazu erpressen die Waren in Dollar zu bezahlen.
> Hast du also Euro oder Yen musst du das erst in Dollar umtauschen um damit Waren kaufen zu können.
> Der Dollar ist inzwischen nicht mal mehr das Papier wert auf dem er gedruckt ist.


 
Einer der Gründe warum Saddam und Gaddafi platt gemacht wurden ist, dass sie keine Dollar mehr nehmen wollten.
Saddam wollte den Euro und Gaddafi wollte sogar die Goldwährung für ganz Afrika (er hatte auch noch andere Pläne).
Saving the world economy from Gaddafi - Gold Dinar - YouTube



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich halte einiges von diesem Artikel für stark  übertrieben. Ich glaube zum Beispiel keinesfalls an einen Bürgerkrieg.  Einen normalen, zwischenstaatlichen Krieg würde ich allerdings nicht  ausschließen wollen. Es sei denn, man wolle analog zum amerikanischen  Sezessionskrieg einen Krieg unter europäischen Nationen als  "Bürgerkrieg" bezeichnen.



Es wird momentan von allen Seiten gegen Deutschland gehetzt: Deutschland sei der Schuldige für die Eurokrise. Sollte Deutschland versuchen irgendwelche Alleingänge zu machen und dabei erfolgreich sein, dann wäre ein Krieg unausweichlich. Man würde es dann so drehen, dass Deutschland Schuld ist. Man hat da mittlerweile Übung.
Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass die BRD weiter ein elender Sklavenstaat bleibt.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



hBGl schrieb:


> Es wird momentan von allen Seiten gegen Deutschland gehetzt: Deutschland sei der Schuldige für die Eurokrise. Sollte Deutschland versuchen irgendwelche Alleingänge zu machen und dabei erfolgreich sein, dann wäre ein Krieg unausweichlich. Man würde es dann so drehen, dass Deutschland Schuld ist. Man hat da mittlerweile Übung.
> Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass die BRD weiter ein elender Sklavenstaat bleibt.


 
Das halte ich für völligen Blödsinn!


----------



## Sloth (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



hBGl schrieb:


> Wer den Euro abschaffen und gleichzeitig die DM einführen will hat das  Prinzip der Papierwährungen nicht verstanden. Es sind bis jetzt *alle* Papierwährungen zusammengebrochen. Ausnahmslos.
> Wer durch die Inflation bzw. das Papier ausgebeutet wird ist klar: Der normale Arbeiter  und Empfänger fester Gelder (Rentner, Arbeitslose).
> 
> Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall auf eine Krise vorbereiten:
> ...


Na, du solltest zumindest eine andere Lösung vorschlagen. Eine goldgestützte Währung, wo unser Gold bei dem Amis eingeschlossen ist? Eine Währung nach sozialistischem Modell mit fixem Wert?





hBGl schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum Saddam und Gaddafi platt gemacht wurden ist, dass sie keine Dollar mehr nehmen wollten.
> Saddam wollte den Euro und Gaddafi wollte sogar die Goldwährung für ganz Afrika (er hatte auch noch andere Pläne).
> Saving the world economy from Gaddafi - Gold Dinar - YouTube


Es sollte mittlerweile jedem klar sein, daß die Attacken auf souveräne Länder keine Befreiungen und schon garnicht im Interesse der betroffen Völker sind.





hBGl schrieb:


> Es wird momentan von allen Seiten gegen Deutschland gehetzt: Deutschland sei der Schuldige für die Eurokrise. Sollte Deutschland versuchen irgendwelche Alleingänge zu machen und dabei erfolgreich sein, dann wäre ein Krieg unausweichlich. Man würde es dann so drehen, dass Deutschland Schuld ist. Man hat da mittlerweile Übung.
> Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass die BRD weiter ein elender Sklavenstaat bleibt.


Es wäre ein kurzer Krieg, sind wir militärisch doch eines der schwächsten Länder in ganz Europa. Daher wäre es auch sinnlos, es darauf ankommen zu lassen. Was aber verstärkt zu beobachten ist, daß Deutschland in allen Bereichen seine Eigenständigkeit einbüßt. Von der Nahrungsmittelversorgung über die Stromversorgung und Gesetzgebung bis hin zur Verteidigung kann Deutschland es sich momentan nicht erlauben, einen eigenen Weg einzuschlagen. Sie drehen uns den Hahn zu und sind mit unseren Waffen bewaffnet. Länder wie Polen oder Griechenland verfügen über hohe Zahlen an militärischem Gerät, vor allem Kampfpanzer, während Deutschland faktisch entwaffnet ist. Daher muß der Aufbau einer Armee, und die Wiederherstellung der Selbstständigkeit im Stillen und unter der jetzigen Regierung bzw der Nachfolgeregierungen erfolgen. Dann kann man einen Schlussstrich ziehen, ohne die Konsequenzen, die man uns androht, ernstnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## hBGl (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Ja da habe ich Unrecht. Es wird niemals einen Krieg gegen Deutschland geben. Dazu ist, wie du bereits gesagt hast keine deutsche Armee mehr da. Außerdem sind gar keine Söhne mehr da, die man verheizen kann.
Wie soll man mit 1,3  Kindern also 0,65 Söhnen einen Krieg führen? Sinnlos.
Sollte hingegen Deutschland, wie du vorgeschlagen hast Aufrüsten und wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein wird es sehr schnell größere Spannungen geben. Man stelle sich vor Deutschland würde aus dem Atomwaffensperrvertrag austreten und nach einer Atomwaffe streben.

Deutschland gibt gerade die Souveränität stark ab. Der aktuelle Fall Schäuble (Wolfgang Schäuble: Deutsche sollen über neue Verfassung abstimmen - EU - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten):
Wenn sogar Undemokrat Schäuble fordert, dass das deutsche Volk über eine Verfassung abstimmen soll, dann muss etwas im Busch liegen. Durch die neue Verfassung wird erreicht, dass deutsche Souveränität (naja, ich sag mal lieber Staatsaufgaben) an die EU abgegeben werden kann ohne gegen das GG zu verstoßen.
Da wird immer gestritten wer GG-feindlicher ist: Linke oder Rechte. Nein ... es ist Schäuble.

Die Frage der Währung kann ich dir ganz einfach beantworten, denn mein Vorschlag ist die Auflösung des staatlichen Geldmonopols.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Sloth schrieb:


> Länder wie Polen oder Griechenland verfügen über hohe Zahlen an militärischem Gerät, vor allem Kampfpanzer, während Deutschland faktisch entwaffnet ist


 
Selbst die Polen selbst lachen sich nen Ast über ihre Armee ab. Außerdem wir und entwaffnet? Wir haben ja nur einen, wenn nicht sogar den modernsten kampfpanzer der Welt, usw. 
Wir sind alles, aber ganz bestimmt nicht entwaffnet. 

Aber mal ehrlich leute. Klar das wir Europäer nicht enger zusammenwachsen, wenn wir uns über einen möglichen Krieg unterhalten, den es in meinen Augen nicht geben wird.


----------



## hBGl (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Selbst die Polen selbst lachen sich nen Ast über ihre Armee ab. Außerdem wir und entwaffnet? Wir haben ja nur einen, wenn nicht sogar den modernsten kampfpanzer der Welt, usw.
> Wir sind alles, aber ganz bestimmt nicht entwaffnet.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich leute. Klar das wir Europäer nicht enger zusammenwachsen, wenn wir uns über einen möglichen Krieg unterhalten, den es in meinen Augen nicht geben wird.


 
Es wird auch keinen Krieg geben, jedenfalls nicht militärisch. Aber wirtschaftlich sehe ich da Brennpotential.

Muss man sich als Deutscher die Merkel-Hitler Vergleiche gefallen lassen? Muss man sich anhöhren, dass man für die Misswirtschaft der südländischen Staaten verantwortlich sei? Und das auch noch, wenn man bedenkt wie lange man bei uns arbeiten muss und wie hoch in Deutschland die Staatsquote ist.

Meiner Meinung nach (und ich glaube das ist die Mehrheitsmeinung in Europa) sollen die Völker nicht zusammenwachsen sondern ihre Kultur und ihre Eigenständigkeit bewahren. Multikulti, stimmts?
Unter den Ländern sollte Frieden herrschen. Wenn man will kann man ja auch einen freien Warenverkehr innerhalb Europas machen und den ganzen anderen Kram, aber dafür brauche ich keine ungewählten Bürokraten in Brüssel.


----------



## Sloth (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



hBGl schrieb:


> Ja da habe ich Unrecht. Es wird niemals einen Krieg gegen Deutschland geben. Dazu ist, wie du bereits gesagt hast keine deutsche Armee mehr da. Außerdem sind gar keine Söhne mehr da, die man verheizen kann.
> Wie soll man mit 1,3  Kindern also 0,65 Söhnen einen Krieg führen? Sinnlos.
> Sollte hingegen Deutschland, wie du vorgeschlagen hast Aufrüsten und wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein wird es sehr schnell größere Spannungen geben. Man stelle sich vor Deutschland würde aus dem Atomwaffensperrvertrag austreten und nach einer Atomwaffe streben.
> 
> ...


Das GG selbst sieht ja schon die Möglichkeit vor, Souveränität an die EU abzutreten.

Was soll das staatliche Geldmonopol ersetzen?




Seeefe schrieb:


> Selbst die Polen selbst lachen sich nen Ast über  ihre Armee ab. Außerdem wir und entwaffnet? Wir haben ja nur einen, wenn  nicht sogar den modernsten kampfpanzer der Welt, usw.
> Wir sind alles, aber ganz bestimmt nicht entwaffnet.


Es mag sein, daß unser Panzer der beste es. Aber die Bundeswehr  verfügt nur über insgesamt 225 Kampfpanzer. Polen hat knapp 1000 Panzer,  davon 128 Leopard 2. Griechenland hat die größte Panzerarmee Europas.  Es verfügt über rund 1000 Leopard 1/2 Panzer und natürlich hunderte  Panzer anderer Modelle. Aber es geht ja nicht nur um Griechenland und  Polen. Frankreich verfügt auch über hunderte von Kampfpanzern, ist aber  vor allem für seine starke Luftwaffe bekannt. Spanien nennt unter  anderem rund 400 Leopard 2 sein Eigen, etc.
Deutschland hingegen ist dem gegenüber faktisch wehrlos.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich leute. Klar das wir Europäer  nicht enger zusammenwachsen, wenn wir uns über einen möglichen Krieg  unterhalten, den es in meinen Augen nicht geben wird.


Ob Europa zusammenwächst, hängt doch nicht von uns Deutschen allein ab.  Deutschland ist momentan Zahlmeister und Sündenbock. Entledigen wir uns  dieser zwei "Aufgaben", so wird sich schnell herausstellen, wie es um  die Leitpolitik gegenüber Deutschland tatsächlich bestellt ist.


----------



## hBGl (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Sloth schrieb:


> Das GG selbst sieht ja schon die Möglichkeit vor, Souveränität an die EU abzutreten.
> 
> Was soll das staatliche Geldmonopol ersetzen?


 
Schäuble ist anderer Meinung. Oder glaubst du er will den Deutschen endlich eine eigene Verfassung geben, einfach so ohne Grund Ein Typ der gegen den Nationalstaat ist?

Das Geldmonopol wird gegen gar nichts ersetzt. Die Leute sollen selbst entscheiden mit was sie bezahlen wollen.



Sloth schrieb:


> Es mag sein, daß unser Panzer der beste es.  Aber die Bundeswehr  verfügt nur über insgesamt 225 Kampfpanzer. Polen  hat knapp 1000 Panzer,  davon 128 Leopard 2. Griechenland hat die größte  Panzerarmee Europas.  Es verfügt über rund 1000 Leopard 1/2 Panzer und  natürlich hunderte  Panzer anderer Modelle. Aber es geht ja nicht nur um  Griechenland und  Polen. Frankreich verfügt auch über hunderte von  Kampfpanzern, ist aber  vor allem für seine starke Luftwaffe bekannt.  Spanien nennt unter  anderem rund 400 Leopard 2 sein Eigen, etc.
> Deutschland hingegen ist dem gegenüber faktisch wehrlos.



Deutschland hat keine Atombombe! Wie willst du Krieg führen ohne Atombombe, gegen jemanden, der eine hat? Da musst man ja gleich seine Waffen niederstrecken.


----------



## Sloth (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



hBGl schrieb:


> Schäuble ist anderer Meinung. Oder glaubst du er will den Deutschen endlich eine eigene Verfassung geben, einfach so ohne Grund Ein Typ der gegen den Nationalstaat ist?


Wie ich das lese, handelt er nicht ganz uneigennützig. Schließlich könnte er der erste EU-Finanzminister werden, wenn alles rasch genug durchgeboxt wird. Die Frage ist auch, in weit ein Verfassungsentwurf, der das Land faktisch darauf vorbereitet, seine Souveränität zu verlieren, überhaupt mehrheitsfähig ist bzw legal. Zwar gäbe es kein weiters übergeordnetes Gesetz, aber der Zweck dieser Verfassung wäre eindeutig absurd und entgegen jeder Zweckmäßigkeit von Verfassungen.




hBGl schrieb:


> Das Geldmonopol wird gegen gar nichts ersetzt. Die Leute sollen selbst entscheiden mit was sie bezahlen wollen.


Das wird kaum funktionieren. Schließlich muß auch der Anbieter mit der Zahlungsart einverstanden sein. Es muß schon eine von allen Seiten akzeptierte Währung her.




hBGl schrieb:


> Deutschland hat keine Atombombe! Wie willst du Krieg führen ohne Atombombe, gegen jemanden, der eine hat? Da musst man ja gleich seine Waffen niederstrecken.


Ja, das kommt auch noch hinzu. Ich sehe da wirklich schwarzen Zeiten entgegen.


----------



## hBGl (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Sloth schrieb:


> Das wird kaum funktionieren. Schließlich muß auch der Anbieter mit der Zahlungsart einverstanden sein. Es muß schon eine von allen Seiten akzeptierte Währung her.


 
Die Leute werden sich einigen. Wenn nicht, dann gibt es kein Geschäft.
Auf jeden Fall darf keiner gezwungen werden das schlechte Geld (Papier) zu nehmen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass man mit einer starken Währung nicht exportieren kann (schwerer wird es allerdings sehr wohl), sondern vor allem darum, dass du mit eigener Währung deutlich schlechter exportieren kannst, als innerhalb eines Währungsraumes. Die deutsche Wirtschaft hat sich sehr gut auf die Eurozone eingestellt und ein abrupter Wechsel, selbst wenn er langfristig gleiche Bedingungen ermöglichen könnte (man beachte den Unterschied zwischen "könnte" und "wird"), verursacht erst einmal eine massive Störung. In einer Phase, in der viele Unternehmen schon durch fehlende Kredite und durch die schlechte Auftragslage aus kollarbierenden Fremdwirtschaften kurz vor/im Absturz stehen, wird das reihenweise zu Pleiten und Massenentlassungen führen. Die wiederum schaden der Binnennachfrage massiv, so dass auch die nicht Exportorientierten Unternehmen leiden.
> Unterm Strich reden ich nicht von einer Situation, die unter guten Bedingungen nicht noch zu meistern werde, aber mit 2-3 Millionen zusätzlichen Arbeitslosen und einem 10-20% geringeren BIP muss man rechnen. Und es sind eben nicht "gute Bedingungen", sondern es sind äußerst problematische, in denen der Staat nicht die Möglichkeit hat, die in so einer Situation nötigen Gegenmaßnahmen zu treffen. (Davon abgesehen, dass sie nicht billiger wären, als den Witz "griechische Wirtschaft" komplett aus eigener Tasche zu finanzieren)



Leider etwas spät, aber die Great Ocean Road hat mich übers we beschäftigt 

Nunja, wieso sollte die Nachfrage stärker wegbrechen, als sie es jetzt nicht schon tut? Wenn die firmen im Ausland kein Geld zum investieren haben, dann haben sie keins egal wie die Währung aussieht.
Man sollte sich zudem nicht zu sehr auf Europa versteifen, es gibt auch noch andere gute Märkte, wo wir momentan auch Euro in XX tauschen müssen!
Zumal könnte man das auch wieder mit Kurzarbeit auffangen und Staatliche Stützen greifen lassen. Wenn man sich da mal an einen Tisch setzt, werden einem mit Sicherheit genug Möglichkeiten einfallen. Mehr geld wie Griechenland wird uns das auch nicht kosten

Ich kann deine Schwarzmalerrei absolut nicht teilen, dass 20% des BIPs verloren gehen, schau dir doch mal an wo ein Großteil unserer Autoexporte hingeht... China und die USA sind sehr gefragt.

Zum thema Kredite, wo ist da das Problem? Bekommen die Unternehmen halt Kredite von der Bundesbank direkt... Man kann seine Wirtschaft ja nicht aufgrund von Problemen anderer Länder zu Grunde gehen lassen!

Die Probleme für die anderen Länder sind u.a. auch erst durch den Eurobeitritt entstanden, davor war es z.b. normal für sie, dass sie hohe Inflationsraten hatten und von 10% auf 2% ist schon ein großer Unterschied, mit dem man erstmal klar kommen muss, was sie nicht konnten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu den Banken:
> Das Problem sind nicht Schuldner, die dann viel mehr Lire (eigentlich ja Euro, wenn wir aussteigen - oder?) zahlen müsssen.
> Das Problem sind (bereits jetzt) Schuldner, die diese nicht zahlen werden und Banken, die zwingend davon abhängen, dass sie gezahlt werden. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt: Die deutschen Zahlungen an Athen retten nicht den griechischen Staat (der ist im freien Fall) oder gar die griechischen Bürger (die sind mittlerweile z.T. auf Lebensmittelspenden angewiesen und das Gesundheitssystem ist im kollabieren begriffen), sondern die retten Investitionen der deutschen Banken - die wir ansonsten über den deutschen Bankenrettungsschirm retten müssten, in den (im Gegensatz zum europäischen) keine anderen EU-Staaten einen Teil der Kosten tragen.


 
Hier solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal anschauen, wie viel die deutschen Banken in Griechenland investiert haben, meines wissens nach ist das nicht sehr viel. Am tiefsten stecken hier die Franzosen und Schweizer drin.
Für uns wäre das kein Problem, mit einer weitaus kleineren Summe unsere Banken direkt zu stützen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nunja, wieso sollte die Nachfrage stärker wegbrechen, als sie es jetzt nicht schon tut? Wenn die firmen im Ausland kein Geld zum investieren haben, dann haben sie keins egal wie die Währung aussieht.



Noch haben sie mit nichten "keins", sie haben nur -im Schnitt- "wenig". Das geht noch wesentlich schlechter.



> Man sollte sich zudem nicht zu sehr auf Europa versteifen, es gibt auch noch andere gute Märkte, wo wir momentan auch Euro in XX tauschen müssen!



Die Euroländer sind aber unsere Haupthandelspartner und auf außereuropäischen Märkten steigen unsere Absätze sogar, solange wir in einem schwachen Euro sind.



> Zumal könnte man das auch wieder mit Kurzarbeit auffangen und Staatliche Stützen greifen lassen. Wenn man sich da mal an einen Tisch setzt, werden einem mit Sicherheit genug Möglichkeiten einfallen. Mehr geld wie Griechenland wird uns das auch nicht kosten



So?
Bislang kostet uns Griechenland arg wenig, jedenfalls wenn man das abzieht, was wir sonst für die Rettung unserer Banken & Konzerne abdrücken müssten, an die das Geld aus Griechenland ja nunmal direkt zurück überwiesen wird. Flächendeckende Kurzarbeit kostet dagegen massiv.



> Ich kann deine Schwarzmalerrei absolut nicht teilen, dass 20% des BIPs verloren gehen, schau dir doch mal an wo ein Großteil unserer Autoexporte hingeht... China und die USA sind sehr gefragt.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass wir nenneswert Autos nach China oder in die USA exportieren. Deutsche Marken mögen dort Autos verkaufen, ja. Aber die unterhalten auch Werke vor Ort, die einen erheblichen Teil des Bedarfes decken.




> Hier solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal anschauen, wie viel die deutschen Banken in Griechenland investiert haben, meines wissens nach ist das nicht sehr viel. Am tiefsten stecken hier die Franzosen und Schweizer drin.
> Für uns wäre das kein Problem, mit einer weitaus kleineren Summe unsere Banken direkt zu stützen.


 
Deutsche Banken haben 18-20 Milliarden direkt in Griechenland investiert , dazu kommen bis zu 7,4 Milliarden[/ul] der FMS/HypoRealEstate.
Für Griechenland geleistet haben wir dagegen bislang [url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griechische_Finanzkrise#Erstes_Rettungspaket_von_EU_und_IWF_.E2.80.93_April_2010]22,4 bis 37,8 Milliarden Euro, die uns ihrerseits aber schon wieder 0,4 Milliarden (letzter Link) an Zinsen eingebracht haben und zum Teil nur Kreditbürgschaften gegenüber EZB oder IWF sind. Das heißt noch ist dieses Geld nicht vollständig verloren - wenn wir Griechenland fallenlassen dagegen genauso, wie das der Banken.
(und das sind, wohlgemerkt Rechnungen ohne die Rückkopplungseffekte. Um die geht es aber eigentlich, siehe meine obigen Ausführungen)


----------



## hBGl (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Hier ein Video mit einer Einschätzung eines sog. Traders: Trader Tells Truth: The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules - YouTube

Sehr interessant, dass so etwas in den Mainstream Medien läuft. Leider wird das zum Großteil nicht beachtet. Die Leute höhren das, sind geschockt und vielleicht glauben sie ihm auch. Aber, sie handeln nicht.

Zu dem Punkt, warum Schäuble eine neue Verfassung möchte:

aus dem Grundgesetz:



> *Art 20 *
> 
> (1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.
> (2)  Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und  Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der  vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.
> ...


GG - Einzelnorm

Absatz 2: Die Staatsgewalt wird in seinen Phantasien nicht mehr vom Volk (das ist das *deutsche* Volk) ausgehen, sondern von allen Völkern Europas, wenn überhaupt (siehe ESM).
Absatz 4: Es ist an der Zeit Widerstand gegen Schäuble zu leisten.

Was Schäuble möchte: Schäuble unzensiert : Trailer 2011 - YouTube Mehr Einfluss für Brüssel: Schäuble pocht auf mehr Europa - n-tv.de und ettliche andere Quellen im Internet.

Edit:
Einen netten Artikel wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/in...-deutschland-und-zur-euro-krise-a-841021.html


----------



## Icejester (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



hBGl schrieb:


> Edit:
> Einen netten Artikel wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> Interview mit George Soros zu Deutschland und zur Euro-Krise - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
 Was glaubt der eigentlich, wer er ist, uns erzählen zu können, was wir tun sollen? Unfaßbar unverschämt!


----------



## hBGl (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Icejester schrieb:


> Was glaubt der eigentlich, wer er ist, uns erzählen zu können, was wir tun sollen? Unfaßbar unverschämt!


 
Das sind Leute, die den Bezug zur Realität verloren haben. Er ist einer von den vielen, die am jetzigen System festhalten wollen.
Vorwärts immer rückwärts nimmer. EU und Staat brauchen mehr Macht, Schulden müssen mit immer mehr Schulden getilgt werden.
Hat die Regierung schon gesagt wie lange es dauert alle Schulden abzubezahlen?

So was passiert nur wenn das Volk zu weit vom Entscheidungsprozess entfernt ist.
Keine logisch denkende Privatperson würde sich bis zum Hals verschulden. Oder die Geldmenge: Gibt es einen logischen Grund warum sich die Geldmenge seit Einführung des Euros verdoppelt hat? Hat sich auch die Wirtschaftsleistung verdoppelt? Wer Geld drucken kann wird Geld drucken ... so einfach ist das, in diesem Fall die Zentralbank. Wenn jemand eine Geldruckmaschine im Keller hätte würde er auch Geld drucken.

Das Scheitern der EU und des Euros lässt sich an ein paar Puntken festmachen:

- die Leute werden nicht gefragt (wenn sie gefragt werden, dann wird die Meinung ignoriert (siehe Irland und Lissabon Vertrag)
- der Staat hat zu viel Macht (die er auch missbraucht), erhebt zu viele Abgaben, greift zu sehr in das Leben der Menschen ein
- das Zentralbankensystem/Geldsystem beutet die Menschen aus
- das größte Problem: Welche Partei *in der Mainstreampresse* spricht diese Probleme an? Gar keine! Und andere exisiteren gar nicht im Bewusstsein der Deutschen

Wie soll Demokratie auf EU Ebene funktionieren? Für Demokratie braucht man ein demos. Je mehr Menschen in der Gemeinschaft sind desto geringer ist der Zusammenhalt, desto schwächer ist das demos.
Alleine schon aus diesem Grund muss man als echter Demokrat gegen die EU Zentralregierung und gegen den Zentralstaat in der jetzigen Form sein.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Sloth schrieb:


> Es mag sein, daß unser Panzer der beste es. Aber die Bundeswehr  verfügt nur über insgesamt 225 Kampfpanzer. Griechenland hat die größte Panzerarmee Europas.  Es verfügt über rund 1000 Leopard 1/2 Panzer und natürlich hunderte  Panzer anderer Modelle.
> Deutschland hingegen ist dem gegenüber faktisch wehrlos.



Nunja, immerhin haben wir noch das Geld für Sprit und Munition 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch haben sie mit nichten "keins", sie haben nur -im Schnitt- "wenig". Das geht noch wesentlich schlechter.
> 
> Die Euroländer sind aber unsere Haupthandelspartner und auf außereuropäischen Märkten steigen unsere Absätze sogar, solange wir in einem schwachen Euro sind.



Hm, klar geht es noch schlechter. Aber was sagt dir, dass es mit einer eigenen Währung in den Ländern soviel schlechter wäre? Wenn eine Wirtschaft wachsen möchte, muss sie investieren

Zum Thema Haupthandelspartner verweise ich gerne auf die Schweiz, die haben auch keine Probleme mit ihrer starken Währung  Zumindest herscht dort keine Maßenarbeitslosigkeit



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So?
> Bislang kostet uns Griechenland arg wenig, jedenfalls wenn man das abzieht, was wir sonst für die Rettung unserer Banken & Konzerne abdrücken müssten, an die das Geld aus Griechenland ja nunmal direkt zurück überwiesen wird. Flächendeckende Kurzarbeit kostet dagegen massiv.



Ja noch kostet uns Griechenland nichts, aber meinst du ernsthaft, die Bürgschaften werden nicht fällig?
Hier mal ein Artikel über die höhe der bürgschaften Euro-Rettung: Deutschland haftet mit bis zu 310 Milliarden - International - Politik - Handelsblatt

Hingegen die Beiträge mit denen unsere Banken darin stecken sind vergleichsweise niedrig und über welche Konzerne redest du den?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass wir nenneswert Autos nach China oder in die USA exportieren. Deutsche Marken mögen dort Autos verkaufen, ja. Aber die unterhalten auch Werke vor Ort, die einen erheblichen Teil des Bedarfes decken.



Und das ist wiederum der Vorteil einer globalaufgebauten Struktur, wenn ein Bereich momentan Probleme hat, die andern aber gut laufen, geht es den Konzernen trotzdem nicht schlecht
Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch andere Branchen, aber ich denke Deutschland ist da relativ Krisensicher.


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Zum Thema Haupthandelspartner verweise ich gerne auf die Schweiz, die haben auch keine Probleme mit ihrer starken Währung  Zumindest herscht dort keine Maßenarbeitslosigkeit



Abgesehen davon, dass die Schweiz Probleme wegen ihrer starken Währung hat und sogar schon Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen musste:
Es geht nicht um das Problem "starke eigene Währung", es geht um das Problem "schwache Währung bei den bisherigen Kunden".

Sicherlich kann man eine Wirtschaft, die mit einer relativ starken Währung zurecht kommt - die BRD hatte jahrelang eine. Aber unserere derzeitige ist darauf eben nicht eingestellt.




> Ja noch kostet uns Griechenland nichts, aber meinst du ernsthaft, die Bürgschaften werden nicht fällig?



Vorerst nicht alle - und kostenlos ist nunmal keine der nicht-radikalen Optionen.



> Hier mal ein Artikel über die höhe der bürgschaften Euro-Rettung: Deutschland haftet mit bis zu 310 Milliarden - International - Politik - Handelsblatt



Das sind die Bürgschaften für alle Rettungspakete. Von denen erhält Griechenland aber nur einen Bruchteil. Die größte Charge geht bislang nach Spanien, Irland, Portugal und Zypern dürften zusammen auch auf die Beträge Griechenlands kommen. Und eben diese Bürgschaften werden definitiv fällig, wenn am Beispiel Griechenland klarstellt wird, dass man keine Eurostaaten retten will.



> Und das ist wiederum der Vorteil einer globalaufgebauten Struktur, wenn ein Bereich momentan Probleme hat, die andern aber gut laufen, geht es den Konzernen trotzdem nicht schlecht
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch andere Branchen, aber ich denke Deutschland ist da relativ Krisensicher.



Dummerweise sind das die Teile, die in Deutschland weder Löhne noch Steuern zahlen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Zum Thema Haupthandelspartner verweise ich gerne auf die Schweiz, die haben auch keine Probleme mit ihrer starken Währung  Zumindest herscht dort keine Maßenarbeitslosigkeit


 
Die Schweizer handeln aber viel mit Geld und weniger mit produzierten Waren. Vergleichbar mit Deutschland ist das nicht.


----------



## debalz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich eine Diskrepanz zwischen der Vorreiterrolle in welcher Deutschland bzw. seine Regierung sich bezüglich Europa sieht und den bis jetzt gemachten Anstrengungen dieses Europa, von dem wir immer noch stark profitieren, nachhaltig zu sichern. Unsere großen Partner Frankreich, Spanien, Italien bewegen sich am Rand des Abgrunds, die Krise dauert nun schon viele Jahre aber die deutsche Politik sprüht nicht gerade vor Ideenreichtum und Kreativität was die Bekämpfung dieser Lage angeht. Vielmehr sehe ich auch hier mal wieder die Unfähigkeit über die eigenen parteipolitischen Grenzen und Programme  hinauszugehen und eventuell mal auch Ideen und Konzepte von Menschen/ Institutionen aufzugreifen die nicht mit der eigenen Partei (in dem Fall CDU) verbunden sind. Das sollte uns unsere Zukunft aber wertsein!


----------



## Ifosil (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*

Bei focus wär ich vorsichtig, die unterstützen genau die Politik die gegen uns Arbeitet. Ich bin bei dem Beitrag etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Sloth (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Focus: "Die Wahrheit über den Euro-Crash"*



hBGl schrieb:


> Die Leute werden sich einigen. Wenn nicht, dann gibt es kein Geschäft.
> Auf jeden Fall darf keiner gezwungen werden das schlechte Geld (Papier) zu nehmen.


Was soll das für eine Lösung sein? Geschlossene Supermärkte werden sicherlich niemandem dienlich sein.


----------

